# every one should check this out and participate



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

National Take Your Daughter To The Range Day


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea to do anytime....JJ


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Sorry, but my daughter's too old for that.
It'd be more like "Take Dad to the Range Day."


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I don't have a daughter, but sounds like a fine idea...they should hook it up with a following day of take your daughter fishing day........


----------



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad to see that I'm not the only one to have bought into Front Sight


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Sorry, but my daughter's too old for that.
> It'd be more like "Take Dad to the Range Day."


LOL. That was a good one!:anim_lol:


----------

